# Any ideas what specie of crayfish this is?



## oliver (Mar 31, 2013)

Picked up two crayfish from my LFS today species unknown any one have any ideas.They are about ten centimeters long greenish blue in colour the claws are very large compared to the rest of the body .


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

A picture will help alot.


----------

